# RCD510 firmware update



## dardares (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

Have a CC 2.0T 2011, whit the RCD510 car stereo. Today, because my car is on the dealer service department, the dealer lend me an Jetta TSI 2015, equipped whit the same stereo, except a phone button is present on it, and not in my car(but i've bluetooth whit the MFA). I've noticed the menu was not exactly the same color, and the bluetooth audio function, whit the same phone(Nexus 6) give me title of the music, but not in my car. 

I'm pretty sure it have been a way to get that new function whit an firmware update, but found it anywhere.

Thank!


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.my-gti.com/3148/volkswagen-media-device-interface-mdi-firmware-upgrades

try the MDI 0530-0546 KW22-2012 file and see if that'll work with yours


----------



## dardares (Jul 13, 2011)

thank for the link, will try this.

How i can install it? It tell about usb cable, but in the MDI have only the iPhone cable, no any other cable came whit the car!


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

http://vw10.drivergear.vw.com/Catalog/Vehicle_Accessories/CC/Communication/000051446B

maybe that piece??? I'm not sure...I have not try this myself


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

did you find your MDI port?....get a MDI to USB cable?
did you try to update it? how did it go??


----------



## dardares (Jul 13, 2011)

It's doesnt work

Envoyé de mon Nexus 6 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

so you got a mdi cable and update it but it doesn't work?
maybe just take it in the dealership during oil change or service then ask them to update it then?


----------

